# Monolith Flat - Pre-order



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

For anybody who robbed a bank over the weekend.....

2 only Monolith 75mm Flat burr grinders remaining for pre-order. kafatek.com

All Monolith Conicals were snapped up in under four hours!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just getting my balaclava and swag-bag . . .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm getting a wedge to put under my jolly


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Only one left now.

Come on, own up, who's just ordered one?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm looking at the flat right now, but would rather have a conical.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yikes! It's my Birthday soon but honestly, I don't want this!, really, I don't!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Yikes! It's my Birthday soon but honestly, I don't want this!, really, I don't!


No you don't, enjoy what you have !


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Temptation resisted, must have patience.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

iroko said:


> Temptation resisted, must have patience.


Nope I must be missing something...... does nothing for me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is just a Mythos without the big case is it not?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> It is just a Mythos without the big case is it not?


 Flat has adjustable speeds . The allure , to those who lust after them , is that he aligns each one and test each one individually using his taste buds and a vst . Not sure on the burrs he is suing tho , was compak ones for the conical.

Is it worth the cash , who knows , , with import and the exchange rate i'd say probably not , but then again i am not in the espresso game ,so it all look over priced to me







.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He uses Mythos burrs mounted at the same 45 degree angle. I know about the variable speed motor. Be interesting to put it up against a Mythos


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

None available now. Price aside I like it. The compact size, very low retention, single dosing and precision manufacturing are the appealing features to me. Something similar with EK burrs would be nice. If only the exchange rate were 2:1


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Surely these are wonderful grinders and the flat is very sexy







the price on the other hand gives me a flat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe on the next run!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I know there's a lot of hype about how great this grinder is but surely I can't be the only one that thinks it's not exactly aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> I know there's a lot of hype about how great this grinder is but surely I can't be the only one that thinks it's not exactly aesthetically pleasing?


Similar has been said of Mrs Snakehips down the years but I have to say I've really enjoyed her cooking !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Similar has been said of Mrs Snakehips down the years but I have to say I've really enjoyed her cooking !


Oh LOLOL Thank you very much, I just spurtled my morning cuppa all over my screen


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not liking the way the cable goes to the motor , it looks like an after thought ...TUT TUT TUT


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> He uses Mythos burrs


Ahem


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Although clearly properly machined it does have a bit of a prototype look about it and in my opinion could be made to look better finished.

"The Monolith Flat burr grinder is designed around 75mm Titanium Nitride coated flat burrs. Burrs we use have very small inner diameter so effective cutting surface length is close to the cutting surface of 80mm and 83mm diameter burrs. Big burrs in smaller package". Looks like they are the same diameter as Mythos but maybe a smaller centre so larger area. I'm not sure how that relates to the above picture.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There is supposed to be a version with more general purpose burrs rather than espresso, which should be suitable for filter. Anyone know when it's coming?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Kafatek website quotes for the existing burr set


Grind from the finest Turkish coffee to French Press, Espresso, Mocha, and Filter coffee

I'm sure I have read customer reviews where users have been happy with switching between espresso and filter grind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you go for one in the end?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Did you go for one in the end?


No, don't be ridiculous !!!!

However that doesn't rule out the possibility that I managed to nab a conical.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Nice


Ta. Had to go babysitting on the Friday night 5:30 'till 10:00. About 8:00 Mrs Snakehips said "No point us both sitting here getting bored. Why don't you pop home for an hour?" At first I said no but then changed my mind. Got home to find an email timed at 6:40 stating that pre-orders had opened. Ordered a conical there and then as only 10 were left. What luck! By the time I later returned having picked Mrs S, 10:20, all the conical had gone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it is a good choice and a great partner to the LR


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Kafatek website quotes for the existing burr set
> 
> 
> Grind from the finest Turkish coffee to French Press, Espresso, Mocha, and Filter coffee
> ...


I wrote to Denis a while ago and he said there would be different burr options available in the future. I'm not sure when though..


----------

